# Proz.-Graka.-RAM raus



## Haenfling (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo große PC Games Community,

ich denke seit ein paar Tagen daran ob ich mir einen neuen PC kaufen soll.
Allerdings baue ich meinen PC immer selbst zusammen nur bestellt hat ihn jemand anderes.

Jetzt glaube ich, dass ich ein supertolles Mainboard habe.

conroe kentsfield fsb1066 quadcore cpu


Durch das QUADCORE cpu schätze ich, ich kann einen quadcore Prozessor einbauen.
Ich habe schon versucht auf der Herstellerseite durchzusteigen, allerdings versteh ich da nur Bahnhof.


Also ich würde gern, wenn es sich lohnt, mein Mainboard behalten und nur einen neuen Prozessor, eine neue Grafikkarte und einen größeren Arbeitsspeicher einbauen.


Meine jetzige Ausrüstung ist:

Mainboard (  Herstellerseite ASRock > Products > 4CoreDual-VSTA  )
conroe kentsfield fsb1066 quadcore cpu 

Prozessor
Intel Core 2 CPU 6600@ 2.40Ghz  2.31Ghz

Grafikkarte
Geforce 7600GT PCI-E

Arbeitsspeicher
2,00GB DDR1 (400)


Preislimit so 500€
Am meisten ärgert mich das ich nicht Risen2 spielen kann 


Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend und vielen Dank im vorraus an alle die mir helfen möchten !!!


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2012)

Da ging zwar ein Quadcore, ABER der Intel Sockel 775 (das ist der "Steckplatz", in den die CPU reinkomt), für den das Board gedacht ist, ist veraltet, da kriegst Du keine neuen Quadcores mehr. Zudem passen auf DAS Bpard auch nur wenige Quads der 6000er-Serie, die gibt es erst recht nicht mehr im Handel... 

Auf der anderen Seite KÖNNTE dein Dualcore sogar noch reichen, denn für vieles reicht ein Dualcore mit halbwegs gutem Takt noch aus - da wären aber dann 2GB RAM zusätzlich nötig, und da es DDR1 ist, wird das eine teure Sache (>40€ für 2GB zusätzlich). Du kannst zwar das DDR rausehmen und 4GB DDR2 neu holen, aber das lohnt sich eigentlich auch nicht mehr, da auch das teuer wäre (über 50€ nur für 4GB DDR2-RAM, das ist mehr als doppelt so teuer wie DDR3), vor allem wenn man dann merkt, dass der Dualcore doch nicht mehr reicht.

meine Empfehlung daher:

AMD AM3 oder AMD+ Mainboard für 60-80€
AMD X4 965 ca 90€
4GB DDR3-1333 oder 1600 ca, 20€
AMD 6870 ca 140€

Macht zusammen nur 330€, das reicht für alle aktuelleren Spiele auf höheren Details aus. Und als Grafikkarte kannst Du natürlich auch was besseres nehmen, da Du ja noch Budget hast. zB eine Nvidia GTX 560 Ti (180€), eine AMD 7850 (320€) oder eine Nvidia GTX 570 (230€) - damit wäre es dann noch sicherer in Sachen höheren Details. Vor allem Risen2 ist da recht anspruchsvoll. 

Wichtig wäre aber auch zu wissen: hast Du "schon" SATA-Laufwerke, oder sind die so alt, dass es IDE sind? Was für ein Netzteil hast Du?


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2012)

Von ASRocks 4CoreDual-VSTA würde ich mich auch so schnell als möglich trennen.

Hatte mal ein ähnliches Board mit dem selben veralteten Chipsatz drauf, der zB nvidia GPUs ab dem G92 schon gar nicht mehr unterstützt hat.

Hör auf Herb. Für 500€ kannst du mittlerweile einen kompletten PC bauen, der "Battlefield 3" auf mindestens "mittel" packt.


----------



## Haenfling (19. Juni 2012)

WoW das ging ja echt fix mit der Antwort.

Also ich danke dir für das Augen öffnen meine PC aufzugeben 

Ich habe natürlich IDE Anschlüsse. -.-

400Watt hat mein Netzteil und ist von ATX Supply



EDIT:

ich schau mir gerade den AMD X4 965 an, sehe ich das richtig, dass dieser nur 1x 3,4ghz hat und ich aber vorher mit dem dual 2x 2.4ghz hatte und somit mehr habe ?



EDIT2:

Bin gerade hier drüber gestolpert: http://www.tronics24.de/product_info.php/info/p12886.html 
was meinst du dazu ?


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2012)

Der "Phenom II X4 965" taktet mit 4x 3,40GHz.

Allerdings kannst du die Taktraten mit der Anzahl der Kerne nicht so einfach multiplizieren, um CPUs zu vergleichen.

IDE Laufwerke sollten eigentlich keinen Weg in neue PCs finden. Nicht nur, dass sie in der Regel langsamer als SATA Geräte sind, auch die dazu benötigten Anschlüsse werden immer seltener auf neuen Mainboards verbaut.

Das 400W Netzteil wirst du auch nicht übernehmen können. Ich würde den alten PC einfach als Zweitsystem aufheben, um mal "Warcraft 3" oder "Diablo 2" im Netzwerk zu spielen. Oder weggeben/verkaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2012)

Also, vermutlich kannst Du da kaum mehr als das Gehäuse behalten. Das Netzteil KÖNNTE noch für eine AMD 6870 reichen, aber wenn nicht, dann musst Du halt 40-50€ dazurechnen für ein neues.


Der PC aus dem Link ist nicht mehr empfehelenswert. Für 100€ kriegst du da direkt 50-60% mehr Leistung, mindestens. 

Guck mal das Bild im Anhang, den PC hab ich bei hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt, sind fast genau 500€. Zusammenbau kostet 20€ extra. Mit allem drum und dran, also auch neue Festplatte (1000GB) und Brenner, Netzteil, Gehäuse... eine kleinere Festplatte lohnt sich nicht, da 500GB auch nur 15€ weniger kosten, und unter 500GB sparst Du auch kaum was.


----------



## Haenfling (19. Juni 2012)

naja habe noch eine dualcore laptop von sony vaio 17zoll

Prozessor 
Intelcore2duo T5450 @1.66Ghz

Graka nvidia 8400m GT

Arbeitsspeicher
2.00GB 

also doch lieber den oben aufgeführten PC komplett verkaufen für 200€ ???


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2012)

Wie meinst Du das mit dem Laptop jetzt? Also, der PC, den ich oben nannte, ist um Welten besser als der Laptop mit ner 8400m GT. 

und den alten PC kannst Du am besten verkaufen, denn bis auf das Gehäuse kannst Du da eh nichts mehr sinnvoll weiterverwenden.


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2012)

Wenn ihn dir jemand für 200 abnimmt, klar! Dann kostet dich Herbboys PC Vorschlag effektiv nur 300€...

Bevor du eine HD6850 reinkonfigurierst, könnte es sich durchaus auszahlen, die Grafikkarte woanders separat zu bestellen.
Gerade Grafikkarten scheinen bei hardwareversand eher teuerer zu sein. Denn für ca. 140€ müsste eigentlich eine HD6870 drinne sein.


----------



## Haenfling (19. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das mit dem Laptop jetzt? Also, der PC, den ich oben nannte, ist um Welten besser als der Laptop mit ner 8400m GT.
> 
> und den alten PC kannst Du am besten verkaufen, denn bis auf das Gehäuse kannst Du da eh nichts mehr sinnvoll weiterverwenden.


 

Den Laptop habe ich nur eingeworfen, wegen dem Kommentar ich soll den PC aufheben um WC3 oder Diablo2 zu spielen 

Ich bedanke mich bei euch beiden, den Tipp den Preis der Grafikkarte zu vergleichen werde ich mir merken.

Schönen Abend und eine kurze Arbeits- bzw lange Schlafnacht  wünsch ich euch....


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Gerade Grafikkarten scheinen bei hardwareversand eher teuerer zu sein. Denn für ca. 140€ müsste eigentlich eine HD6870 drinne sein.


 
*Die 6850 in meinem Bild ist ein Versehen, das sollte eine 6870 sein*! Da gibt es auch bei hardwareversand.de welche für ~145€. 


Falls man den PC selber zusammenbaut, kann man die Karte natürlich woanders holen, falls es sich mit den Versandkosten trotzdem lohnt.


----------



## Haenfling (21. Juni 2012)

habe mir deinen PC vorschlag bei mindfactory.de bestellt und fast 30€ gespart.

Vielen Dank nochmal und eine schöne Woche


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2012)

Aber mit ner 6870 bestellt, oder?


----------



## Haenfling (22. Juni 2012)

jetzt musst ich glatt nochmal nachschauen *bammel*

ja hab ich


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2012)

okay


----------



## Haenfling (27. Juni 2012)

Hi ich nochmal 

morgen soll der Rest vom neuen PC kommen (Gehäuse und Netzteil).

Nun meine Frage bisher hatte ich das Win7 home installiert.

Mittlerweile habe ich mir Win8 Trial 64bit runtergeladen für den neuen PC und schon auf DVD gebrannt ^^ läuft das überhaupt ?

ich weiß das es Probleme mit diversen Spielen geben könnte, aber hab grad kein Geld für ein neue Betriebssystem  und das alte WIN7 kann ich nicht nochmal installieren xD (einfach so hinnehmen)


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2012)

Also, ich konnte damals unter der Probeversion von win8 testweise 10 versch. Spiele problemlos spielen, ich hatte allerdings keinen Sound, auch nicht unter windows. Probieren kannst Du es also.


----------



## Haenfling (28. Juni 2012)

Hey, ich mal wieder  

ich glaub nicht das es hier rein gehört, aber du kennst die hardware und deshalb wollte ich fragen ob du mir nochmal helfen kannst.

Ich habe die Win8 Iso-datei runtergeladen und auf DVD gebrannt (mit windows) ins DVD laufwerk vom neuen pc gepackt und er bootet nicht.
Dann habe ich die Isodatei ausgepackt auf dvd gebrannt und er bootet nicht.

nun habe ich das selbe mit dem USB stick versuchst und er bootet nicht, habe den stick auf active und fat32 etc gemacht.

ich habe auch schon meine treiber cd für das motherboard eingelegt, dass er die SATA treiber laden kann, tut er nicht.

was nun ?


----------



## Haenfling (28. Juni 2012)

ok hat geklappt ! Windows bootet, man darf nicht die ISO auf den USB Stick packen sondern nur die ORDNER


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2012)

An sich müsste es auch gehen, wenn Du mit einem passenden tool die iso öffnest und dann aus der Iso eine DVD brennst. Da muss man halt genau aufpassen, wie das in den Mneüs formuliert wird: nicht einfach nur "Daten auf DVD brennen" und dann die iso drauf, sondern es muss einen extra Punkt geben für "Aus iso/image eine DVD brennen" oder so. Ich weiß nicht, ob windows das von sich aus kann, ansonsten nimmt man ein Tool wie XP Burner


----------

